
RIP Nexus 4 - srathi
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb&hl=en
======
vengevine
16Gb model still available in the UK.

------
pedalpete
Apparently out of stock I'm the US, still available in australia.

------
ovoxo
I'm confused.

~~~
Rantenki
All models are out of stock, and unlikely to be replenished as a new Nexus 5
(whatever that's going to be) will likely drop some time in October.
[http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Nexus-5-Key-Lime-Pie-
Snapdr...](http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Nexus-5-Key-Lime-Pie-
Snapdragon-800-LG-G2-Megalodon,23456.html)

~~~
noamsml
Had to check the date when it mentioned "Android 5.0 Key Lime Pie".

